# Eric 'Winkle' Brown



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

BBC2 tonight @ 7.00pm another showing of this great man and his achievements, for those who have not seen it before it is quite an eye opener on this former Naval Pilot and his past(Thumb)


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

I watched it and I was awe-struck! He fitted more into his life and career than a hundred of us ordinary blokes.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

A Brilliant program about a real hero. What a gent he is.


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

chadburn said:


> BBC2 tonight @ 7.00pm another showing of this great man and his achievements, for those who have not seen it before it is quite an eye opener on this former Naval Pilot and his past(Thumb)


Thanks for that Chad . Recorded it and watched it avidly ,absolutely brilliant unassuming chap. Why did we never hear anything about him before.
What a brain and so courageous . Thoroughly recommend other SN contributors watch this on catch up TV.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I have met him twice, he is as shown on the T.V. a really nice chap and a brilliant speaker. He took the surrender (as the Senior Officer )of something like 2,000 Germans when he flew into an airfield in Denmark which he had been told had already been taken over by the Allies but had not.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

What a cool modest man, he must have stared death in the face many times, a very brave and determined man.
Gretaston.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day chadburn.sm,8th oct,2014.17:34.re:eric ;winkle' brown.a very brave man.a real hero.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

